# Star Wars Battlefront 3



## AJ_gamer (Nov 13, 2007)

Now i've seen in a gaming magazine i own that this year star wars bfront 3 was SUPPOSED to be released but i've seen nothing about it anywhere else? i was wondering if anyone else has heard anything?


----------



## Lucien21 (Nov 13, 2007)

There are certainly rumours of another game. I think it was confirmed on the 360
Microsoft: Star Wars Battlefront 3 Coming To 360

With EA buying Pandemic i'm not sure of what effect that will have.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 14, 2007)

EA will just show their usual incompetence and laziness on their PS3 versions (if they decide to do one).


----------



## Lucien21 (Nov 14, 2007)

It looks like Free Radical are making the 3rd game not Pandemic and it will be published by Lucasarts.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 19, 2007)

This is good news.  I loved the past Battlefront games.


----------

